# Mystery Science Theater 3000: 20th Anniversary Edition [Limited Edition]



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Has anyone watched this October 28, 2008 DVD release and, if so, is it worth $49.99 (Amazon price)?


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Are you a MSTie? If so, you should already know the answer. 

Seriously, it's my understanding that the eps will be released as single discs if you don't want to go in for the limited box set.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

bidger said:


> Are you a MSTie? If so, you should already know the answer.
> 
> Seriously, it's my understanding that the eps will be released as single discs if you don't want to go in for the limited box set.


Well, I guess I could give the 4 custom lobby cards and a figurine of Crow T. Robot to my 5-year-old granddaughter, but I wasn't quite sure just how silly I'd feel if I pushed the "Proceed to Checkout" button. I put it in the Amazon Cart already.

Maybe I'll get it for myself for Christmas....


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm adding this to my Christmas list!!! Yeah!


----------

